# Picking the buds



## CanadianChron (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry im a rook at this.. but is there a certain type of fetlizer I should use? Also when my plants start to bud how do i pick them and then how should I go bout drying them?


----------



## adam420 (Jul 16, 2005)

I just cut the branches off with the buds on them and put them in a shoe box to dry. I was told you should let them hang dry in a dark place to dry. A buddy of mine who grows lays them out on a table with newspaper. In the shoe box my weed is dry enought to cut up and smoke a joint in 5 days.


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 17, 2005)

Alright man thanks!


----------



## hitz from tha bong (Sep 17, 2006)

cut off with branches and hang upside down so the thc will go to the bud. thats how you dry them


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2006)

> cut off with branches and hang upside down so the thc will go to the bud. thats how you dry them



hi'a "hitz"...that, my friend is one of the oldest mj myths still being circulated. There is 'no movement' of thc once cut.


----------

